# MAQS strips and the colder weather?? And wax moth invasion



## Dunkel (Jun 12, 2009)

Bees4us, If treating with MAQS the weather should be perfect for you, been waiting on the same weather myself. 
On the wax moths, I'd say the bees were already gone or so weak they absconded when they lost control.


----------



## urbanoutlaw (Nov 19, 2012)

Take this with a grain of salt as I'm a beginner.

Our hives just finished their 7-day MAQs treatment. Our colonies are well populated and usually very busy, but there were hardly any bees to be seen the day after treating. The temps weren't completely optimal - lows near 50 one night followed by a few hot days. My husband checked on them a few days ago and traffic was back to normal. So our kill % won't be perfect, but mite counts on two hives definitely warranted treatment.

So you likely have little to worry about, but it wouldn't hurt to consult your club or an experienced local beekeeper.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

Good question about using it on the cooler end of the spectrum, when its too cool for the bees to go out and fly much. I'm thinking that it probably won't hurt, its not like all the bees in the hive vacate it and cluster on the outside at once, there still have to be bees inside to take care of the brood at all times, its surely not going to kill all of them from staying in there.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

This is my second season of using them and you have to pick the best worst day here due to cold foggy days. I only use half doses, (one strip) unless it's a mega hive. You should be fine.


----------



## Bees4Us (Mar 26, 2012)

Charlie B said:


> This is my second season of using them and you have to pick the best worst day here due to cold foggy days. I only use half doses, (one strip) unless it's a mega hive. You should be fine.


See now that is what freaks me out. I have one hive that isn't the strongest, that I put 2 strips in, and was wondering if I should have just done 1 strip in that hive. Do you think I should go out there and remove that one strip?? Or would it be worse if I disturbed them??


----------



## Bees4Us (Mar 26, 2012)

Thank you all for the replies. I chose the MAQS strips, because we had a very experienced bee keeper come to one of our meetings, and talk about all the treatments for different pests, especially the varroa. The MAQS strips sounded like the best, and the easiest. 

I put 2 strips per hive, and it smelled so awful to me, that I almost choked! I can't imagine how hard it was for those poor bees. But I know it has to be done. 

Now I wonder if I should go back and take one of the strips out of the smaller hive? Or just leave it alone and keep my fingers crossed??? I would hate for it to kill them. They have overcome so much this year. 

Ideas???

Thanks for the replies


----------



## Dunkel (Jun 12, 2009)

If it were me I'd let it roll. So if your looking for someone to blame if it doesn't work out , I'm your man. You'd probably end up killing ypur queen messin around in the dark. A better name for them would be night crawlers.


----------



## Bees4Us (Mar 26, 2012)

Dunkel said:


> If it were me I'd let it roll. So if your looking for someone to blame if it doesn't work out , I'm your man. You'd probably end up killing ypur queen messin around in the dark. A better name for them would be night crawlers.


I agree with that. No telling the more damage I would create trying to make it better for them. I hope it dissolves quickly, and does it's job. I will make SURE I update you all with the outcome. I am glad to hear of the positive experiences


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

The recommended dose is two strips, I just do one but that's just a personal preference. Your bees should be fine.


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

I used maqs this fall. Some sept 1st and 2nd. Then it was too hot so we waited till the 10th thru the 12th. We used a full 2 strip dose on everything. We did it exactly like the lady at Nod apiaries told me. The chemical is only viable for the first 3 days. Day 1 is most critical for temps as it must be under 85 then 92 for day 2 and 3. Then she said to not disturb them for the next 4 days. We just started taking them down to a single and do see some if not lots of queen cells. Some already hatched. These were from day 1 of course. That means the bees decided to supersede immediately as in with in hours of the strips being put in. Again some not all, so if I were you I wouldn't go near your bees for at least one week but really longer if possible in case one or more made a new queen.


----------



## Nige.Coll (Aug 18, 2013)

a lot of people in the uk have lost queens when using maqs in cold weather.
it is classed as a fumigant not a treatment like apiguard and other products.

it does seem like a good product but needs to be used in warmer weather.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

Bees4Us said:


> I put 2 strips per hive, and it smelled so awful to me, that I almost choked! I can't imagine how hard it was for those poor bees.


Did you read the bit about wearing a respirator when applying? You did read the label (instructions) didn't you? The questions may seem harsh but it burns me up when people use ag chemicals without bothering to read the label. Improper usage by beekeepers is one way resistance develops.


----------



## Bees4Us (Mar 26, 2012)

Andrew Dewey said:


> Did you read the bit about wearing a respirator when applying? You did read the label (instructions) didn't you? The questions may seem harsh but it burns me up when people use ag chemicals without bothering to read the label. Improper usage by beekeepers is one way resistance develops.


I did use a mask, it was just when I opened the container, I wasn't expecting it! It was just a quick whiff. Nothing prolonged. I hope they are doing ok. Will check them in a week or so. Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>t. I burned everything with that hive. I know it can be cleaned, just not taking a chance. 

Taking what chance? There is no "chance" that you would be taking. Clean it out and reuse it. If I burned every box that every had a wax moth in it I would have no equipment left... there is NO reason to burn equipment other than AFB.


----------



## Bees4Us (Mar 26, 2012)

Michael Bush said:


> >t. I burned everything with that hive. I know it can be cleaned, just not taking a chance.
> 
> Taking what chance? There is no "chance" that you would be taking. Clean it out and reuse it. If I burned every box that every had a wax moth in it I would have no equipment left... there is NO reason to burn equipment other than AFB.


I freaked out. It was my first real pest invasion, and I had a million things going thru my head when I seen all of that. I just wanted it all as far away as possible  It won't happen again, I knew in the back of my head I shouldn't have threw it away, but I was just overwhelmed at the moment.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Freezing was the appropriate response if you wanted the wax moth larvae dead...

But I understand. It's disgusting to see all those larvae.


----------

